# What is peeping?



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Anyone know what peeping is?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I think your referring to the noise baby cockatiels make, I got a video off youtube of a baby peeping since I dont have any baby tiels myself, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltgjMM_XqTk


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do you mean pipping? Pipping is when the baby starts to crack open the egg during hatch. 

Peeping is the little cheeping noise that babies make.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Do you mean pipping? Pipping is when the baby starts to crack open the egg during hatch.
> 
> Peeping is the little cheeping noise that babies make.


^that. Pipping :blush:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sendo, I love the picture of the little pig.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> Sendo, I love the picture of the little pig.


Those are a breed of tiny pigglets. They're cute and cost about a grand.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It is very cute, but let's stay on topic OK guys?? You can move it to a different thread if you wanna talk more indepth about them!


----------

